# Walgreens 2016



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have not seen this thread started. 

I am excited to see if Walgreens dose a new Nightmare before Christmas hanging character I would love for it to be zero. 

Also looking forward to see what they will have for other Halloween goodies.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

If they have another character I'd put money on it being Zero. The mayor seems a little difficult to make as cheaply as the ones they've done and most of the others aren't as popular or well recognized. Someone that is too afraid to admit (lol) broke my favorite jack coffee mug and I feel lost without it. I'm hoping to find a new mug local without getting raked on shipping. I'm keeping my fingers crossed they have a zero pillow this year too. I'd honestly prefer that over a Sally one. Like you I can't wait to see the first sightings. September school start here so I usually find out first on here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya i find out first here to we start school here in Sept and all of you guys back east see what's new first. 
I hope it zero to. 
Sally looked way better after I gave her hair a make over


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I thought about trying to fix her hair after I saw how nice yours came out but never got around to it. I was scrolling through E-bay a few days ago and saw they were selling a damaged Sally. Apparently the coloring in her hair ran onto her face, while stored I assume, and they were unable to get it off. They noted a heads up in the listing of tieing back her hair and protecting it for future storage. I hope mine is OK.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

when do they get put out in the stores?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

WickedChick said:


> when do they get put out in the stores?



I picked up my Sally last year on 8/26 here in California. I know other areas of the country started getting theirs in a bit earlier than that.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I picked up my Sally last year on 8/26 here in California. I know other areas of the country started getting theirs in a bit earlier than that.


Guess I will be checking out my store soon


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I was just thinking about this the other day! I reallllly hope they put out a Zero character for us! Cloe, I got a Sally at one store and she had quite a bit of red paint on her face, I don't think it's from the hair, I think it's from a sloppy paint job. The color matched the red on her lips. I took her back and found another Sally at a different store, this time the paint job was better, still had some slight smudges though.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Today i need to swing by my local store. I know one of the managers and I ll ask if they know anything about what is coming this yar or not.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

not even one bag of candy yet


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Walgreens is almost always late to the party. Plus, their offerings last year were pretty pathetic compared to those before, I would say.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya we have school that has to start here so its all school supplies we do not start school till September over here


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Same here (for both Walgreens and Target). School starts after Labor Day, and school supplies go on clearance. They have Halloween stuff in the back by late Aug, but they don't get around to putting the displays up until a week or so after Labor Day.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Same here (for both Walgreens and Target). School starts after Labor Day, and school supplies go on clearance. They have Halloween stuff in the back by late Aug, but they don't get around to putting the displays up until a week or so after Labor Day.


ya same here and man if you ask they get a attitude and then yet chrismtas is out way the hell early and that is ok lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone seen any goodies yet


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> ya same here and man if you ask they get a attitude and then yet chrismtas is out way the hell early and that is ok lol


Our local's staff didn't get all full of negative attitude, but I could see the, "Here she is again..." look on their faces-- haha! It's their own fault. When they tell me, "After Labor Day," I want to see that stuff going up on the shelves on Tuesday!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

following this so that I can get notifications when stuff starts going up. I don't go to Walgreens often even though we have just just down the street. I would if Isee something I want though.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope they make more and better Oz stuff. If they make anything good of Zero it will probably come home with me too.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Following as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

can not wait to see what these guys have for NBC anyone seen anything yet?


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Candy corn has landed which means actual stuff can't be too far behind, considering how late in the season the candy corn is.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

I look forward to Walgreens every year. I agree, it would be nice to see some Zero merchandise this year. I really like the NBC figures they put out every year as well.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a friend who manages a Walgreens and they have nothing yet  She will email me picks as soon as she has info and says that should be soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cai88 said:


> I have a friend who manages a Walgreens and they have nothing yet  She will email me picks as soon as she has info and says that should be soon.


Oh great can not wait to here what they have for nightmare before christmas


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm following this too. I'm really hoping they get Zero for a nightmare character.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Patiently ok not really waiting lol


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I went by my Walgreens today and they had a small selection of stuff on the top shelf... And they DID have Zero! I don't know if he's the "big" figure this year but he was pretty good size and they're selling him for 19.99


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

O my gosh awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Great...will go broke with the Peanuts stuff alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Saw the zero photo and ran right out to the 3 Walgreens in my area, nothing but Halloween candy out and nobody knows when the decorations will come out. So disappointed. Probably will be another year of running around to stores who if they get, it only get one. Drove my husband crazy getting Sally last year.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Penumbra said:


> I went by my Walgreens today and they had a small selection of stuff on the top shelf... And they DID have Zero! I don't know if he's the "big" figure this year but he was pretty good size and they're selling him for 19.99
> View attachment 285943


These actually look like stuffed figures so to speak. Zero actually looks like a pillow. I do have the Jack face and Oogie pillows but they were more flat. Jack and Oogie are animated by the try me on hands. They have had these in the past also. Can't wait to see if they are offering more lifesize figures. Wondering if these stuffed figures are in addition to as I have seen different versions each year. Keep us posted as my Walgreens are at the tail end of finally putting stuff out.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

He could be just a plush toy, but I forgot to mention that he does have loop for hanging on his back.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Did you pick it up by any chance? He seems to have a pillow base looking at your picture so I was wondering if that might be this years large pillow.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

They have Peanuts merchandise, too! Thanks!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cloe said:


> Did you pick it up by any chance? He seems to have a pillow base looking at your picture so I was wondering if that might be this years large pillow.


I was thinking that also


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Meh. I don't even want to get my hopes up looking yet - we don't go back to school until after Labor Day, so most places wait until all that stuff is cleared out before bringing out the goodies. I should start stocking up on candy tho. The last 3 years or so I've gotten less than 50 kids so I'm going to splurge for the full-sized bars this year (and watch 75000 kids show up!)


----------



## amrobin2004 (Aug 4, 2009)

Someone posted this on Instagram 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJRhQ25gOaE/


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

They have the life size Jack and Sally again this year, only their faces light up and they play This Is Halloween. $29.99 each. Someone in one of the NBC groups on FB was able to go through all the stuff at their Walgreens and buy what they wanted, and they posted pictures. A few of the other new this year are a set of resin picture frames (one Jack, one Sally), the large plush Zero, new resin figurines of Jack and Sally similar to last year's (Jack has Zero at his feet now and Sally doesn't have the cat by her leg).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MGOBLUENIK said:


> They have the life size Jack and Sally again this year, only their faces light up and they play This Is Halloween. $29.99 each. Someone in one of the NBC groups on FB was able to go through all the stuff at their Walgreens and buy what they wanted, and they posted pictures. A few of the other new this year are a set of resin picture frames (one Jack, one Sally), the large plush Zero, new resin figurines of Jack and Sally similar to last year's (Jack has Zero at his feet now and Sally doesn't have the cat by her leg).


Oh man they light up and play music looks like I will be hunting for one of each


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So no Zero hanging prop this year. I have full-size Jack and Sally and thanks to a fellow member here, Oogie Boogie, so apart from maybe a Zero feel satisfied with that as a NBC haunt display. I'm actually thankful I won't need to go on a Where's-my-puppy-Zero? Scavenger hunt. . I have an aggressive haunt set up this year and can use all those free hours to work on things for my haunt instead. I do think it's great that they are still making Jack and Sally because I know a lot of people wanted them but couldn't locate them when they came out. There should be Jacks and Sallys for all!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I missed out on jack and sally last year wud love to get them


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They are going for 149 on ebay


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have 2 Jacks a sally and oggie 
But I am interested in these that light up and sign 
Will see if I buy them or not after seeing


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So no Zero hanging prop this year. I have full-size Jack and Sally and thanks to a fellow member here, Oogie Boogie, so apart from maybe a Zero feel satisfied with that as a NBC haunt display. I'm actually thankful I won't need to go on a Where's-my-puppy-Zero? Scavenger hunt. . I have an aggressive haunt set up this year and can use all those free hours to work on things for my haunt instead. I do think it's great that they are still making Jack and Sally because I know a lot of people wanted them but couldn't locate them when they came out. There should be Jacks and Sallys for all!


whew, no kidding on that hunt.............wish they had taken a few more pics to post on instagram. now oogie would have been cool to do in the large hanging size maybe we all should get some burlap and make one, plastic bugs etc. hmmmm think im going to go put that on the craft section


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> whew, no kidding on that hunt.............wish they had taken a few more pics to post on instagram. now oogie would have been cool to do in the large hanging size maybe we all should get some burlap and make one, plastic bugs etc. hmmmm think im going to go put that on the craft section


They did oggie a few years back


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Ours had a little bit stuff, picked up this cool spinning water globe


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

These are NOT my photos, rather from a customer who got to go through all the stuff at her Walgreens Hrvatski she called multiple times a day and asked if they had Halloween yet.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

More.

























































Like I said, not my pics, but thought others would like top see what this girl scored from her Walgreens. Don't know a single price either, but imagine she spent quite a bit on all this.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

I think the NBC items are really neat, and I look forward to seeing the collection. That being said, the paint job on some of the items can be a bit lacking. Last year there were a few Sally figures that looked fantastic...but some others the pupils on the eyes were way off...and colors overlapped badly all over the figure. It looks like that is still happening this year. I don't want to sound negative, and hopefully everyone can find some quality things this year. Looks like some great stuff!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for the pics Lukewa, love seeing all the NBC stuff. Jacks facial expression looks different from the previous version, not sure if I'm seeing that right but it appears different to me.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

It is a different expression. Not sure I'm liking it. Will have to see in person if it might just be the angle of the picture. Otherwise the hunt is on for the stuffed Zero and I really like the one frame that has the Sally image on it. I already have the Jack and Oogie pillows. Tough choice on whether I'll purchase the light up new figures or not.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> thanks for the pics Lukewa, love seeing all the NBC stuff. Jacks facial expression looks different from the previous version, not sure if I'm seeing that right but it appears different to me.


Because of the extreme heat we are in in my location, I got my Jack, Sally and Oogie out of storage to make sure the plastic or paint had not melted. Lucky to say everything is ok. Sally looks to me just like this years but Jack's mouth on mine is just a smile not an open mouth. Like mine just fine and can play a cd of the music if I need that, so no new ones. However I need that large Zero so the hunt will begin. I hope they put out some cups again but did not see any in the pictures.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Ring said:


> I think the NBC items are really neat, and I look forward to seeing the collection. That being said, the paint job on some of the items can be a bit lacking. Last year there were a few Sally figures that looked fantastic...but some others the pupils on the eyes were way off...and colors overlapped badly all over the figure. It looks like that is still happening this year. I don't want to sound negative, and hopefully everyone can find some quality things this year. Looks like some great stuff!


That Sally snow globe is just yikes. I wouldn't normally discriminate against people who have a pupil on their temple, but this seems not right.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So no Zero hanging prop this year. I have full-size Jack and Sally and thanks to a fellow member here, Oogie Boogie, so apart from maybe a Zero feel satisfied with that as a NBC haunt display. I'm actually thankful I won't need to go on a Where's-my-puppy-Zero? Scavenger hunt.


I've seen the Jack and Sally, but not the plush Zero. Do you think that maybe they don't plan on offering a hanging Zero, because he's so much smaller? Maybe the plush version would be the right size to fit in with the hanging ones?


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

I was on a Walgreens mission today, stopping in four different stores (even though the first two had absolutely nothing). Halloween was making its way to shelves in one store. Got to see an NBC endcap, and a bunch of Halloween Peanuts goodies. 

My family doesn't quite get my excitement, but I managed to snag the two Peanuts funkos I was drooling over (Lucy witch and Charlie Brown ghost) as well as the plush dancing Zero.  I thought I'd be hunting for these for weeks, before desperately considering Ebay prices. 

I didn't see any of the big, light up Jack or Sally. Probably good for my wallet because my budget is already blown this year!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Went by there this morning to get a Bday card for my sis (and check out what they had). A whole aisle of candy and a end cap of NBC.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MrsMcbernes said:


> Went by there this morning to get a Bday card for my sis (and check out what they had). A whole aisle of candy and a end cap of NBC.
> 
> View attachment 287545


cant see your pic


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> cant see your pic


Can you see it now? I accidentally posted it in a wrong tab I think I might have not actually uploaded it here lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MrsMcbernes said:


> Can you see it now? I accidentally posted it in a wrong tab I think I might have not actually uploaded it here lol


sure can thank you


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Lukewa said:


> These are NOT my photos, rather from a customer who got to go through all the stuff at her Walgreens Hrvatski she called multiple times a day and asked if they had Halloween yet.
> View attachment 287285
> 
> View attachment 287288
> ...


Does anyone have the UPC OR STORE SKU Number for the Full Size Jack & Sally?!? LOVE THEM!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

MrsMcbernes said:


> Went by there this morning to get a Bday card for my sis (and check out what they had). A whole aisle of candy and a end cap of NBC.
> 
> View attachment 287548


Any idea what that blackish mug behind Sally is?


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Any idea what that blackish mug behind Sally is?


It is Zero


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

MrsMcbernes said:


> It is Zero


I went to two walgreens, but yep here it is 







This forum is bad for me


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> I went to two walgreens, but yep here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It WILL be mine. Forget Cabbage Patch kids on Black Friday, nobody better get in my way when these babies come out of the boxes at the store!


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

So I guess no Oz this year? Some of the NBC stuff is cute but Oz is where my heart is


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Stopped by a Walgreens tonight:


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Zombiesmash said:


> Stopped by a Walgreens tonight:
> 
> View attachment 287842


I wonder what that Jack shaped pumpkin thing is on the bottom corner?


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Stochey said:


> I wonder what that Jack shaped pumpkin thing is on the bottom corner?


That looks like an inflatable actually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

It definitely is an inflatable. It's one of the few NBC things my store has out already. There are (at least) two inflatables and that's the less expensive one of the two.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Great... Lol
I bought the inflatable they had a couple years ago with Jack on the pumpkin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Impy said:


> It definitely is an inflatable. It's one of the few NBC things my store has out already. There are (at least) two inflatables and that's the less expensive one of the two.


Just when I said I wasn't going to buy any more inflatables. $29.99 isn't bad for this one, but I do wonder how small it is. I went to our store today to price the Zero mugs, and they have nooooooothing out but candy. Ack. But at least they won't sell out before I can buy something next week. I guess that's the silver lining.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Hmmm... this may be my first inflatable... Might use him at Christmas too.


----------



## TheSpirit (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for this picture. I want one, too.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Went to 3 stores today, first had no NBC. second had no cups and someone had already purchased the only Zero they got. Third had the Zero cup and I was glad to find that. Turning to check, out what do I see but a little pumpkin nose poking out from behind other things on the bottom shelf . Grabed him and pushed his button and startled everybody in line. The music is very loud and he wiggles and scoots around. My must have list is slowly dwindling down.


----------



## TheSpirit (Aug 8, 2016)

Went to my Walgreens today and they were just starting to put out stuff. Will have to go back tomorrow


----------



## amrobin2004 (Aug 4, 2009)

Can someone please tell me how much the plush/dancing Zero is? and maybe a better picture of the Jack white pumpkin inflatable? Thanks


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

amrobin2004 said:


> Can someone please tell me how much the plush/dancing Zero is? and maybe a better picture of the Jack white pumpkin inflatable? Thanks


Zero is $19.99. I wanted to fix him so Jack was holding him but he is rather heavy. Have to see what I can do. None of the stores I went to had the inflatable or Jack or Sally.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Took this the other day for my friend who told me to keep her updated on NBC stuff. Maybe it'll be helpful to someone here, too? Not the best picture but my phone is ancient.

Does anyone have the WIC # for Zero?


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Ugh, those inflatables! Walgreens is killing me this year between the NBC and Peanuts stuff! I've been to five of the six Walgreens within 20 miles and nothing but Halloween candy so far!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MGOBLUENIK said:


> Ugh, those inflatables! Walgreens is killing me this year between the NBC and Peanuts stuff! I've been to five of the six Walgreens within 20 miles and nothing but Halloween candy so far!!


Same here. All they have put out is candy corn!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I have to have the stuffed Jack on the pumpkin. Don't know why but I do. Stopped in one near me had candy but nothing else. My daughter asked a clerk when they might be putting out their Nightmare before Christmas merchandise. He asked someone else when their "Christmas " stuff would be out. She looked at him and said it's for Halloween. Asking when your Christmas stuff would be out now is downright ridiculous. A chip off the old block.


----------



## TheSpirit (Aug 8, 2016)

Funny...stuff...


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Here is a 25% off coupon that is good for Sat and Sun. Thought I would share it here since someone shared it with me. 

https://www.walgreens.com/topic/promotion/super_savings_coupon.jsp


----------



## TheSpirit (Aug 8, 2016)

That is so cool. Thanks!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> I went to two walgreens, but yep here it is
> View attachment 287682
> 
> This forum is bad for me


Oh my mercy goodness! And here I'm thnking that I'm getting about done with my Halloween must-haves. Then I see this awesome Zero mug and my quest starts all over again! Thanks for posting this. Walgreens here I come!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the coupon MrsMcbernes!!!

I love the inflatable jack pumpkin & zero mug!


----------



## Wicked26 (Nov 23, 2015)

This is what my Walgreen's has so far:


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Wicked26 said:


> This is what my Walgreen's has so far:
> 
> View attachment 292841
> 
> ...


I think I see a Oogie Boogie sucker. I'll have to find that heh


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wicked26 said:


> This is what my Walgreen's has so far:
> 
> View attachment 292841
> 
> ...


Did you notice a price on the Frankenstein Monster? And does he do anything?


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Yay I got the NBC stuff! Zero mug, inflatable Jack, the 2 Jack and Sally figures, the small shot glasses set, Jack and Sally Funko Pops and the Jack pillow! I am so happy!. They had just set it all out so I had first pick, so glad I went today.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Whatever happened to Walgreens? They used to have such a nice selection of Halloween merchandise...


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Finally got two of the Charlie Brown Pop Vinyls from Walgreens today. One that I stopped at had a good bit of Halloween out. I got Charlie Brown with the mask on and Snoopy in his fighter pilot costume. They had the NBC plushes, and also the dancing NBC Plush Oogie Boogie. I really wanted to like the dancing Oogie (as he is one of my all-time favorite villains), but when I pressed the button, it doesn't play his song, it just plays the melody to "This is Halloween" and the "dancing" is more of a rocking back and forth motion. As much as I love Oogie, I couldn't justify spending the money when there are so many awesome decorations out this year.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

It seems there is more and more Day of the Dead merchandise every year. (Not just Walgreens.)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Is there a Walgreen's life or almost life size this year? I didn;t hear anything about the one last year until the week of Halloween. I had someone mail me one and paid for priority postage to get it in time and the postal service did not get it deliered in the time frame and I never opened it!!! To top it all off our store ended up still having one and had cute the price way down as I was paying to have one sent to me. LOL. It is funny now, but not then.

I don't understand how they waited so long on getting her out last year.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

printersdevil said:


> Is there a Walgreen's life or almost life size this year? I didn;t hear anything about the one last year until the week of Halloween. I had someone mail me one and paid for priority postage to get it in time and the postal service did not get it deliered in the time frame and I never opened it!!! To top it all off our store ended up still having one and had cute the price way down as I was paying to have one sent to me. LOL. It is funny now, but not then.
> 
> I don't understand how they waited so long on getting her out last year.


They have brought back Jack and Sally but I think they light up and play music. Think they are 29.99. The Zero dog is large he plays music and wiggles he is 19.99. He looks good with the large hanging figures but he is so heavy I have not been able to think of a way for Jack to old him. None of my stores have had Jack or Sally. I do have the old ones and I am happy with them.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ring said:


> It seems there is more and more Day of the Dead merchandise every year. (Not just Walgreens.)


I like Day of the Dead, but you are right, it becomes more and more a part of the holiday each year. In some cases, it seems to be overtaking classic American Halloween items and designs. A good example of this can be seen in Home Goods' busts. I went on the hunt through several local stores today. I found several of the small DOD male skeleton, and lots of sugar skull candles, but not one Frankenstein bust (which I am dying to find). I think part of it has to do with the cultural infusion that has come with increased immigration and the growth of Hispanic communities, and partly it has to do with the fact that it is a curiosity of sorts to most of us. I have been to Mexico several times, and was there for _Dia de los Muertos_ once. It is an awesome holiday, and I have the deepest admiration for the cultural significance of the day, but I hope it never gets to the point that it pushes Halloween out of the way here in America.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Finally got two of the Charlie Brown Pop Vinyls from Walgreens today. One that I stopped at had a good bit of Halloween out. I got Charlie Brown with the mask on and Snoopy in his fighter pilot costume. They had the NBC plushes, and also the dancing NBC Plush Oogie Boogie. I really wanted to like the dancing Oogie (as he is one of my all-time favorite villains), but when I pressed the button, it doesn't play his song, it just plays the melody to "This is Halloween" and the "dancing" is more of a rocking back and forth motion. As much as I love Oogie, I couldn't justify spending the money when there are so many awesome decorations out this year.


which store? did they have alot?


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> Did you notice a price on the Frankenstein Monster? And does he do anything?


hey shadow, I seen him at my walgreens today he is 34.99. I bought the reaper, I passed on Frank because his chest is really round and odd in person, ( for me ), maybe I was to picky tho because his face is really cool, but the reaper plays a song and moves his arm and jaw, Im thinking Frank does the same


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

just_Tim said:


> hey shadow, I seen him at my walgreens today he is 34.99. I bought the reaper, I passed on Frank because his chest is really round and odd in person, ( for me ), maybe I was to picky tho because his face is really cool, but the reaper plays a song and moves his arm and jaw, Im thinking Frank does the same


Thanks. Yeah, I saw him this morning at one of our Walgreens. Wasn't impressed with the movement or music for Frank so I passed.


----------



## TheSpirit (Aug 8, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNY9Q5Ps68c&feature=youtu.be
HAS VIDEO OF THE NEW 2016 ZERO - DANCES AND SQUIRMS - TO DIE FOR...!


----------



## jasonm80 (Aug 23, 2015)

Seems they keep getting more in. Both are 19.99 each and plays the "What's this" music. Snowman spins and the santa dances.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

TheSpirit said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNY9Q5Ps68c&feature=youtu.be
> HAS VIDEO OF THE NEW 2016 ZERO - DANCES AND SQUIRMS - TO DIE FOR...!


That is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## shootmenow (Mar 18, 2012)

If anybody here living in the Raleigh/Durham area comes across an extra life-size Jack, would they please consider picking one up for me? My two little ones have decided he should be our grail this year, and I'm worried I'm never even going to come close to finding one. Any help averting this potential Halloween emergency would be so greatly appreciated!


----------



## cpad04 (Jul 27, 2016)

shootmenow said:


> If anybody here living in the Raleigh/Durham area comes across an extra life-size Jack, would these please consider picking one up for me? My two little ones have decided he should be our grail this year, and I'm worried I'm never even going to come close to finding one. Any help averting this potential Halloween emergency would be so greatly appreciated!


I'll keep an eye out for you! I haven't spotted them yet since most still have back-to-school and summer stuff out, but I did see a couple smaller Halloween items sneaking onto the shelves beside the Halloween candy. I'm on the hunt for them, as well.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I bought the Zero mug today! I really wanted the vinyl NBC Tsum Tsum set, but I'll have to wait til Friday (they were $16.99). I also want the Funko Snoopy mug wearing the aviator cap and glasses. I tried not to look at anything else, because I would want everything Peanuts and NBC that they have...


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

jasonm80 said:


> Seems they keep getting more in. Both are 19.99 each and plays the "What's this" music. Snowman spins and the santa dances.
> 
> View attachment 295089


Now I have to add 2 more things to my list. I must have went to 7 Saturday..no exaggeration looking for the dancing Zero and Plush Jack on the pumpkin I saw posted on facebook. If I hear Welcome to Walgreens one more time I think I'll scream! We hit every one in a 10 mile radius north east of me to no avail. Once again I got the maybe try back November 1st comment. I replied that would be a little late as they are Halloween Items. She seemed baffled and directed me to someone else. My daughter felt so bad she picked up the Jack snow globe and an orange lighted cup for me with Jack faces. I do have one about half a mile from me that's on the smaller side so after driving around all day before heading home I ran in. There was Zero. So I can cross him off my list but saw no large plushes out yet in any of them. Or the new lighted figures.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

If anyone that picked up the Snowman or Santa jack or this one on pumpkin (not my picture. Hope they don't mind) and could let me know the skus I would so appreciate it.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Pssst: anyone who is lucky enough to grab any of the spiffier NBC items, if you share the UPC/WiC numbers, it'll make it that much easier for a store to look up whether they actually have that item in stock. 

I'm hoping my store will be putting out more stuff soon since the back to school stuff finally hit clearance sticker status. Next stop, Halloween.


----------



## shootmenow (Mar 18, 2012)

cpad04 said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you! I haven't spotted them yet since most still have back-to-school and summer stuff out, but I did see a couple smaller Halloween items sneaking onto the shelves beside the Halloween candy. I'm on the hunt for them, as well.


Thanks! I appreciate it! 

Also, If anyone has the old version of the 6ft Jack that they might no longer need/want or have replaced with the new one, that would be fine with me as well. As long as I can get him added to our Halloween setup in some way the kids will be happy.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I did not buy these at Walgreens, but I know a lot of you who like Peanuts stuff hang out in this thread (LOL!), so I thought I'd share. 









I got these 99-cent plastic cups at my Giant grocery store, but they were in the Hallmark card section, so I imagine Hallmark stores may carry them as well. I got one for my DD4 & DS2. My DH has a Peanuts movie collection so they always watch The Great Pumpkin this time of year - maybe we'll put some popcorn in them for a treat.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I did not buy these at Walgreens, but I know a lot of you who like Peanuts stuff hang out in this thread (LOL!), so I thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 296114
> 
> ...


I've found those cups at a few stores. Walmart being one of them. Thanks for the heads up. A huge Peanuts fan right here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

RichardG said:


> I've found those cups at a few stores. Walmart being one of them. Thanks for the heads up. A huge Peanuts fan right here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I bought a cute black one at our Walmart a few years ago (for myself!). I only wish that they were in their original costumes.  I'll have to pick this one up, too. 

I really wish that Walgreens would carry more NBC cups like this. I bought the lenticular cups years ago, and ruined them in the dishwasher. I could KICK MYSELF.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Does anyone have the WIC #'s on Jack & Sally? *****TIA***** I also LOVE the inflatables they have. The pumpkin and the Jack have fan bottoms, which do not do well in the elements here (rain/snow). I also noticed the fullsize Jack Skeleton Inflatable is 5ft tall at Walgreens but Home Depot currently sells a 7ft one. It is $20 More and from the reviews it has a fan bottom as well in both. Great looking inflatables! I may just purchase for my daughters room. 









LINK: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-33...om-Nightmare-Before-Christmas-56942/207107590


----------



## TheSpirit (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi - I was in 2 Walgreens today in Cary NC and neither had put out ANY Halloween stuff...so keep looking, you may find your Jack yet.


----------



## TheSpirit (Aug 8, 2016)

That Santa Jack is Amazing.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

LairMistress said:


> Yes, I bought a cute black one at our Walmart a few years ago (for myself!). I only wish that they were in their original costumes.  I'll have to pick this one up, too.
> 
> I really wish that Walgreens would carry more NBC cups like this. I bought the lenticular cups years ago, and ruined them in the dishwasher. I could KICK MYSELF.


I have all these cups that collect dust in my room on a shelf lol. Spent money for a tumbler at Hallmark and it still has not to be used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

looking for a comparison of the statues from last year to this years. mostly height and material. this years looks plasticy from the photos i saw on here. last year i was unable to find a sally and want to get one to go with jack but i dont want them looking to different from each other


----------



## TheSpirit (Aug 8, 2016)

Don't know if this will help...Jack is heavy and well made. Sally looks good, maybe a little to "gray" and she is for some reason not as heavy as Jack. They both stand 1 foot tall and over all I am pleased...Sally is pretty gray, though...


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

One Walgreens I went to tonight had only an NBC end cap set up. Didn't snap a photo  but there were Jack and Oogie face pillows, Jack, Oogie, Zero and Sally small plushies, water globes, resin photo frames, ceramic mugs, Jack and Sally wine glasses, the 12" figurines, and life size light up/musical Jacks and Sallys. I picked up a life size Jack and Sally


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I decided to walk into a Walgreens today that I have never been in. I am so glad that I did! I found, fresh out of the box for my picking, all 4 of the Funko Peanuts Charlie Brown Halloween Pops. The girl was so nice and when I asked about them she knew exactly what I meant because she went right to the box on the cart and there they were in all of their glory! Also, I noticed that Lucy and Charlie Brown (I got a rock) are only one per case.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

I stopped at the closest Walgreens on my way to work, and one of the employees was unpacking and putting out Halloween stuff!!  No Peanuts Funkos, but they did have a few NBC things out. I picked up the figurines, which were on the top of my list. They had three Jack and four Sally. The paint on all the Sally figurines was nice, but all three Jack figurines had meh paint jobs. One had a crack in his neck, just under the head, and the other looked like they used a glob of paint around the neck to keep it from breaking off his body, so I bought the third. No inflatables, picture frames or the plush snowman Jack and Jack sitting on the pumpkin (the other things on my list). They did have the larger animated Zero, wine glass, a set of shot glasses, the metal water bottles with rubber heads and some knit hats. I grabbed the cardboard bucket because it was only $2.99, and I liked the graphic on front.



SilentRaven said:


> looking for a comparison of the statues from last year to this years. mostly height and material. this years looks plasticy from the photos i saw on here. last year i was unable to find a sally and want to get one to go with jack but i dont want them looking to different from each other


I think they're comparable to last years. Like another person said, Sally does feel lighter (almost like she's hollow), where Jack feels much heavier. I'll snap some pictures of them together when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

(attach=config]298530[/attach]


pondobaba said:


> i decided to walk into a walgreens today that i have never been in. I am so glad that i did! I found, fresh out of the box for my picking, all 4 of the funko peanuts charlie brown halloween pops. The girl was so nice and when i asked about them she knew exactly what i meant because she went right to the box on the cart and there they were in all of their glory! Also, i noticed that lucy and charlie brown (i got a rock) are only one per case.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

pondobaba said:


> (attach=config]298530[/attach]


Awesome find. Where'd you get that adorable pumpkin?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

shootmenow said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it!
> 
> Also, If anyone has the old version of the 6ft Jack that they might no longer need/want or have replaced with the new one, that would be fine with me as well. As long as I can get him added to our Halloween setup in some way the kids will be happy.


If you don't find a Jack, I have one I got last year for a friend that moved away right before I bought it.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is the WIC# For Sally N Jack 6Ft Hanging Figurines. Hope it helps! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE MINE!


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

We went looking for the Peanuts stuff and NBC last night and just a few bags of candy is all that is out right now. I think I'm sadly back to being Oz deprived for Halloween. So bummed out. I'll try to enjoy all the other fun stuff, but if anyone sees any Oz Halloween anywhere I'd sure appreciate a heads up.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

SilentRaven said:


> looking for a comparison of the statues from last year to this years. mostly height and material. this years looks plasticy from the photos i saw on here. last year i was unable to find a sally and want to get one to go with jack but i dont want them looking to different from each other


Here are some comparison pictures, SilentRaven.

Jack








Sally








Both sets together.








Here is last years Jack with this years Sally. The bases and headstone colors were more purple last year, and this years more grey, but I think they still look nice together.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting the comparison photos, greatly appreciated.


----------



## jasonm80 (Aug 23, 2015)

I forgot to add these to the Santajack and SnowmanJack that we picked up the other day. Sorry, we had already tore the UPC's off of those items.

$.99 each


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

WooHoo! The search is over! I can stop stalking Walgreens! I finally found the 5' Sally!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Awesome find. Where'd you get that adorable pumpkin?


thanks! That is a cookie jar from target 2006 or 2007


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_So I sent Pixie Frog into Walgreens today to get some cat food and bottled water because I was in no condition to go in. Hair not brushed, up in a bun, still in the clothes I'd fallen asleep in last night. You know, white-trashy-Walmart sorta look. But wouldn't you know it, she came running outside and said, "Halloween stuff is out." Yeah, I ran in like a scalded dog. $179 later, I left the store. We're taking pics now so I'll post them soon. We also got the life size Jack and Sally. I noticed the price increase and commented on it to the checker, but didn't realize until reading this thread that they lit up and played music. "D'oh" moment! _


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

GiggleFairy said:


> _So I sent Pixie Frog into Walgreens today to get some cat food and bottled water because I was in no condition to go in. Hair not brushed, up in a bun, still in the clothes I'd fallen asleep in last night. You know, white-trashy-Walmart sorta look. But wouldn't you know it, she came running outside and said, "Halloween stuff is out." Yeah, I ran in like a scalded dog. $179 later, I left the store. We're taking pics now so I'll post them soon. We also got the life size Jack and Sally. I noticed the price increase and commented on it to the checker, but didn't realize until reading this thread that they lit up and played music. "D'oh" moment! _


I love your description of How you looked haha. Too funny.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

GiggleFairy said:


> _So I sent Pixie Frog into Walgreens today to get some cat food and bottled water because I was in no condition to go in. Hair not brushed, up in a bun, still in the clothes I'd fallen asleep in last night. You know, white-trashy-Walmart sorta look. But wouldn't you know it, she came running outside and said, "Halloween stuff is out." Yeah, I ran in like a scalded dog. $179 later, I left the store. We're taking pics now so I'll post them soon. We also got the life size Jack and Sally. I noticed the price increase and commented on it to the checker, but didn't realize until reading this thread that they lit up and played music. "D'oh" moment! _


Gimme dem pictures guuurl


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Here y'all go! The mercury glass skull lights up and was $12.99. I didn't know if you could tell it's lit in the pic or not. The cats were $2.99 and the stress ball $1.99 - the Dia de los Muertos items are actually a Christmas present. The water globes were $14.99 each._




















_The hourglass talks, lights flash and has red sand. It was $14.99:_











_These are about a foot tall. Each was $12.99:_


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Alexscaresme said:


> I love your description of How you looked haha. Too funny.



_You know, nothing is too good to Halloween shop! All bets are off when the stuff gets put out. _


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Gimme dem pictures guuurl


_I was about to have a cow! My daughter was "editing" them for me. (She has new software to play with.) Oh trust me, this isn't the first edit. About the time my head was to split open she sent me what she'd done so far. _


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

GiggleFairy said:


> _I was about to have a cow! My daughter was "editing" them for me. (She has new software to play with.) Oh trust me, this isn't the first edit. About the time my head was to split open she sent me what she'd done so far. _


Haha, I love the suspense anyway. Good taste in deco!


----------



## Dreamgoddess313 (Aug 30, 2016)

I fell in love with the hourglass when I saw it yesterday at the Walgreens here where I live. They had tons of them, so hopefully there will still be one left with my name all over it this weekend.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sheesh. I was just in Walgreens a couple days ago and they still had aisles of summer / back to school stuff. I need patience, school starts next week and then they can clear that nonsense out da way!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

lisa48317 said:


> Sheesh. I was just in Walgreens a couple days ago and they still had aisles of summer / back to school stuff. I need patience, school starts next week and then they can clear that nonsense out da way!


school started early august here. it has been torture....


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

swung into my local walgreens after work but still only had candy no decorations yet.

thank you for the side by side comparisons of the jack and sally figures. i really want last years sally, sad i never found her. i just think the bases would clash to much for my OCD to deal with.

if any body has a sally from last year they are willing to part with it would make me very happy to adopt her.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I got the Ghost Charlie Brown funko pop today. The lady was nice enough to say she would hold Lucy for me for a couple days so hopefully I will be able to go back and grab her before they put her out.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I grabbed the animated Zero today, I really hate his pink collar! But he's super cute and his little dance is adorable. I'm going to try and figure out a way to sew a small little fabric loop onto his head or neck so I can hang him up with Jack. I would leave him on the floor by Jacks feet, but I'm afraid my 4 dogs would chew him up!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

SilentRaven said:


> swung into my local walgreens after work but still only had candy no decorations yet.
> 
> thank you for the side by side comparisons of the jack and sally figures. i really want last years sally, sad i never found her. i just think the bases would clash to much for my OCD to deal with.
> 
> if any body has a sally from last year they are willing to part with it would make me very happy to adopt her.



_My daughter actually did that, unbeknownst to me at the time she was editing the pics. Her final edits included the year, the store and the price of each item so I can track them better. (Like who REALLY wants to keep up with how much money they spend on Halloween stuff??? I think it's because I took her hair-coloring money, lol!) _


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

pondobaba said:


> ...Funko Peanuts Charlie Brown Halloween Pops...I noticed that Lucy and Charlie Brown (I got a rock) are only one per case.


Oh no! I wonder if I'm too late. Our store had them out last weekend!

I really wanted the original costumes like those two. I neeeeeeed the Red Baron Snoopy, though. Ugh! I need Walgreens points!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Still searching for that still elusive Jack on a pumpkin. Tried calling a couple today but have no confidence in people's rapid response that honestly seem pretty clueless as to what NBC even is. I just ended up checking a couple while I was out. No luck but I did see the light up Jack and Sally.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

I was so surprised when I walked into one of our local Walgreens and saw just about everything I was looking for! The picture frames, plush Jack on pumpkin, both inflatables, the light up plush Tsum Tsums and the Charlie Brown & Snoopy nutcrackers. The only thing they didn't have was the plush Jack snowman and the Peanuts Pops. I've never walked into one store and found everything. I usually have to hit all of them, and the last time they did the Jack on pumpkin inflatable, I had to go to a Walgreens an hour away.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I went back and got the NBC slippers and the Zero plush was out, grabbed that too. So I got everything. whew what a relief!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Finally saw a bit of Halloween today at Walgreens, still no sign of the Peanuts funko pops.


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

Still waiting on my local Walgreens to put the rest of the NBC stuff out. Think tomorrow I'll snag that Oogie Boogie pop if it's still there. Does anyone know how tall the Jack and Sally life-size decorations are and how much? Really hoping to get those more than anything.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Misfit Ghoul said:


> Still waiting on my local Walgreens to put the rest of the NBC stuff out. Think tomorrow I'll snag that Oogie Boogie pop if it's still there. Does anyone know how tall the Jack and Sally life-size decorations are and how much? Really hoping to get those more than anything.


i think they are 5 feet tall...or 6 ft they are $29.99


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Found the dancing Zero today, he's just so cute....but pink collar?
That can be remedied


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

so i have been checking my local walgreens every day after work for the past week and still nothing but candy! i went to 2 others in town today as well and one had multiple halloween things and NMBC items but nothing that i wanted and not a big supply. the other one i checked had halloween things but no NMBC items at all! I really want the zero mug and possibly the zero plushie but im not set on that i really want to see it in person before i commit to it. it just blows my mind how the same stores in the same city can have such different items, i figured it wouldve been set for a certain day to be put out.

p.s. i still really want the sally statue from last year if any one if willing to part with theirs!


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Those ebay vultures are already pouncing on the animated plush zero figures. Right now they're only asking for about a $20 markup. But once these sell out at WG's, who knows what insane prices they'll get. I truly despise these people.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I have got to get one of those plush Sallies this year. Not so interested in the life-size anymore, but when I go to a bigger Walgreens, than the one in my town I'll be sure to take my chance.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Yesterday I got an awesome animated wall piece that is the exact same shape and color as the haunted mansion wall sign. I plan to hang them on either side of my front door. I will try and post pictures later today.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I have been going insane trying to find that plush Jack on a pumpkin and that darn broom in Marshall's.  Yesterday I went into a couple Walgreen's looking again for the Jack and I chuckled when I got out to the car as I told my daughter the cashier never even welcomed me to Walgreen's. I think she is so sick of seeing me walk in and out. Once again if anyone spots it and you can write down or snap a picture of the UPC I would be so grateful.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Here is the animated sign. I'm going to green it up a little more.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

You got that sign at walgreens? What does it do?


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

It talks, plays spooky music, and the eyes light up. Best prop I've seen in a while.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

What are they charging for it, may have to look for one


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I went to Walgreens yesterday and they had a pretty pathetic selection compared to what some of you guys have posted. It doesn't really look like they're going to put a whole lot more out, either, aside from candy. I did buy a mercury glass jack o' lantern for $5 though.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

The wall plaque was 29.99. Roughly the same price as target's opening spellbook. The face is just like the rubber talking Medusa they carried a couple of years ago. For me the charm was how perfectly it matches in theme and substance to the haunted mansion plaque.

Fyi- our Walgreens had every bit of Halloween merchandise on the top of the shelves (like is normally done only with overstock storage). But there were pricing tickets underneath each item, so it obviously wasn't just a holding spot. Not sure if they plan on moving things down. These were lying flat on the top of the shelf on the next aisle over. I almost missed them.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Cloe said:


> I have been going insane trying to find that plush Jack on a pumpkin and that darn broom in Marshall's.  Yesterday I went into a couple Walgreen's looking again for the Jack and I chuckled when I got out to the car as I told my daughter the cashier never even welcomed me to Walgreen's. I think she is so sick of seeing me walk in and out. Once again if anyone spots it and you can write down or snap a picture of the UPC I would be so grateful.



my stores still have a bunch of those, i swinging by today ill snap a picture of the bar code for you


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I saw the animated wall piece as well and I thought, "Haunted Mansion" all the way.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

My Walgreens has a sad Halloween area. I feel bad for how Sally and Jack were just tossed at the bottom of the shelf


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Vsalz said:


> The wall plaque was 29.99. Roughly the same price as target's opening spellbook. The face is just like the rubber talking Medusa they carried a couple of years ago. For me the charm was how perfectly it matches in theme and substance to the haunted mansion plaque.
> 
> Fyi- our Walgreens had every bit of Halloween merchandise on the top of the shelves (like is normally done only with overstock storage). But there were pricing tickets underneath each item, so it obviously wasn't just a holding spot. Not sure if they plan on moving things down. These were lying flat on the top of the shelf on the next aisle over. I almost missed them.


that wall plaque is awesome, im going to paint distress the frame and tweak the background, its very monotone gray.....i already caused my husband to jump and cuss, put the picture by the toilet in the bathroom and dimmed/changed the lightbulbs to low light.....did just what i wanted it to do.......hes great...haha i think its one of the best fun props this year.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Vsalz said:


> The wall plaque was 29.99. Roughly the same price as target's opening spellbook. The face is just like the rubber talking Medusa they carried a couple of years ago. For me the charm was how perfectly it matches in theme and substance to the haunted mansion plaque.
> 
> Fyi- our Walgreens had every bit of Halloween merchandise on the top of the shelves (like is normally done only with overstock storage). But there were pricing tickets underneath each item, so it obviously wasn't just a holding spot. Not sure if they plan on moving things down. These were lying flat on the top of the shelf on the next aisle over. I almost missed them.


Pretty sure they're supposed to have the prices under everything so even when stuff is on the top shelves like that, it has to be marked. Mine uses the shelves as storage (there's only so much room in the back) and then sets the seasonal aisle with that stuff at a later date. 

Alas, still waiting on stuff other than candy, the NBC inflatables, and the purple/orange lights to appear.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Cloe said:


> I have been going insane trying to find that plush Jack on a pumpkin and that darn broom in Marshall's.  Yesterday I went into a couple Walgreen's looking again for the Jack and I chuckled when I got out to the car as I told my daughter the cashier never even welcomed me to Walgreen's. I think she is so sick of seeing me walk in and out. Once again if anyone spots it and you can write down or snap a picture of the UPC I would be so grateful.


Here is a picture of the tag with the WIC and item numbers for the plush Jack on the pumpkin.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for the SKU. It makes it so much easier to call around for it when half the time it's obvious they don't have a clue what Nightmare before Christmas even is.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

my wife was able to grab these today from walgreens, the micro plush zero will be a great addition to the jack sally and oogie ones from last yer!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I picked up the Jack Funko POP! today. They didn't have Sally.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Does Walgreens normally send out any coupons?


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

tinafromidaho said:


> Does Walgreens normally send out any coupons?


They had an app coupon not long ago. I forget but I think it was 25% off like the one from CVS.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

*sigh* I am going to have to buy the portrait. I saw it in person tonight, and passed, but...I love it! Had I never found the Target talking bust from 2008 in the last year or so, I'd have settled for this. It's very similar.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Barbie K said:


> My Walgreens has a sad Halloween area. I feel bad for how Sally and Jack were just tossed at the bottom of the shelf
> 
> View attachment 310650
> 
> ...


That's terrible! At our store, they had two endcaps of NBC, and then still had some of the NBC stuff strewn throughout the aisle. It was odd. Seems like in previous years, it was all together. And the two endcaps were on different aisles (and NOT the Halloween aisle), not one on each end of one aisle. They also had the sugar skull stuff near the front, and not with Halloween, but I guess that is to differentiate it from Halloween, culturally.


----------



## SpookyCatGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

Got these in my first visit to a Walgreens.








Then went to another Walgreens and found this and I was happy.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

They added a few new items at my local store today


----------



## mohawk640 (Aug 26, 2016)

My girlfriend has all the walgreens nbc snowglobes from 2013-now that I got her . 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

stopped at a walgreens in my town that i didnt even know was there and they had all the NBC stuff out but nothing else, and sadly it was all jammed onto a tiny end cap. there wasnt any other halloween decorations out yet. i did get the last zero mug that they had but otherwise it looked like they had everything else.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I did find my Jack on a pumpkin greeter thanks to MGOBLUENIK . I'm assuming Walgreen's is not a very good place to work by the response I got when calling with the item number. I actually got hung up on at one store and I called back later after being told they had them, saying I was disconnected. The clerk actually very snottily said "NO, you hung up". I told her another store said they had them and she said maybe they are on tomorrows truck but they are not here (same attitude). Funny that store had zero Halloween out last week. Not even the NBC end cap but had Christmas stuff out so I did pick up the Santa and Snowman Jack. I ended up getting the pumpkin Jack at a store a bit further out thanks to one of the less angry associates at one store who gave me the heads up as to who had them.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

hope this works... video link is to my FB page - - little sucker is too cute for words

My Walgreens has literally nothing out. I asked a clerk if they were ever going to put up Halloween

She walked me to 3 shelves of ... nearly nothing.

I emptied those shelves so fast. Grabbed quite a few things actually. And they only seemed to have one of each out? Crazy. Clock is ticking people!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Saw these today. Store was still putting out new merchandise


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Walgreens was pathetic this year. Unless you collect certain things it wasn't worth the trip. A far cry from how great they were three or four years ago. It was the place everyone was anticipating.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

icemanfred said:


> You got that sign at walgreens? What does it do?


It says, "Leave now, and escape with your size," I think. I saw a video of it, and other Walgreens stuff. Based on the saying, it may be a shrunken head.

https://youtu.be/lr8VTPwq75U


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Has anyone seen their hanging ghost? It''s basically a nod to the 90s. https://youtu.be/WmadEIucips


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I keep hoping things go on sale so that I can grab the Halloween Tsum Tsums.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

So here is my Jack and Sally, upright and waiting to stand next to an outdoor NCB christmas tree. In each character the spine and one leg are made of pvc. Yet one leg is steel and that screws into a steel flange. From there I can screw that leg down and anchor it to a plywood base.


----------

